
Snoop Dogg for CEO of Twitter - tacone
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/20/snoop-dogg-for-ceo-of-twitter/
======
tomsun
>Nassim Taleb summed this up for me: “3,000 years ago people were doing math
on tablets. Now…people are doing math on tablets.”

>If something withstands the test of time, use it. Every leader learns from
the past. Every leader uses the past as his filter to figure out what will
succeed in the future.

I don't know if I can come up with a worse quote to prove that point even if I
tried.

~~~
dbpokorny
> Now…people are doing math on tablets

This just isn't true. Every once in a while you see a student trying one out,
but the technology isn't there. People do math with notebooks and pencils.

~~~
Retra
Well, probably nobody actually did math on tablets in ancient times either...

------
Mithaldu
And today from the How-To-Stealthily-Sell-A-Book department ...

------
ozten
This would be a great publicity stunt for Snoop and then he would move on
after 3 months. See the documentary Snooplion[1] where he used the Reggae
community[2].

[1] [http://snooplion.com/](http://snooplion.com/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snoop_Dogg#Personal_life](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snoop_Dogg#Personal_life)

~~~
exelius
He used the Rastafarian community specifically (rastafarians != reggae). Snoop
probably got involved with them and realized that it's a pretty fundamentalist
mystic offshoot of Christianity. Sure, they smoke a lot of weed, but there's a
dogma there as well that is harder to swallow.

------
rm_-rf_slash
Hell yeah Snoop should run Twitter. Honestly, what's the worst he could do?
Twitter owns scale but their vision has been woefully lacking for years. And I
bet with a figure like Snoop in charge people would be more engaged with the
direction of the company than if it's just another wealthy tech bro nobody
east of Sacramento's ever heard of.

------
exelius
Honestly, it's not as crazy as it sounds. Twitter is a platform that people
with a public profile use to send broadcast messages. Snoop has an enormous
Internet IQ -- it's clear he understands how to use the Internet to get his
message out (just look at his Reddit account). Snoop is not a dumb guy, and he
has managed to remain relevant for his entire career -- no small feat
considering the changes our society has undergone since he broke into the
public eye in the early 90s. Even his copious marijuana usage is no longer as
illegal as it once was (and let's be real, half the CEOs in the valley smoke
on the regular anyway).

Your CEO's main job at a relatively mature company like Twitter is to set the
tone for your brand, and Snoop is huge across the entire millennial set (aka
Twitter's target demographic). I can actually see a scenario where this
happens, and as long as Snoop is willing to learn the business (and from all
accounts the guy is a great listener and fast learner), the board could ease
him into the role and support him.

This would also be awesome on another level, because then two of the guys who
produced "Fuck the Police" would be in senior-level executive positions at
major tech companies (Dre is over at Apple).

------
hanley
> And he works well with others, teaming up with Katy Perry to sell one of the
> best tracks of all time, “California Gurls.”

Interesting song choice considering all of the songs he has worked on with
other artists. And saying one of the best tracks of all time is probably a
stretch there. This author just sounds like he has a crush on Snoop.

------
adam12
Is Twitter really in that bad a shape to pull a shark jump like this?

~~~
meatysnapper
Yes.

1) Declining active user numbers. 2) They have not improved their product
since it's inception. 3) They cannot increase the advertising load by much
more, so do not expect a big jump in revenue. 4) Lots of engineering talent
has left and more is in the process of leaving.

Meanwhile, the exodus to instagram and snapchat continues.

------
MrZongle2
Why not? We live in the Age of Absurdity.

------
kordless
Snoop for CEO or GTFOT campaign commence.

------
ahmetmsft
5 days old.

------
bsenftner
click bait

------
psychometry
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snoop_Dogg#Legal_incidents](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snoop_Dogg#Legal_incidents)

What a fucking joke.

~~~
bshimmin
You say that, and yet this didn't really seem to matter for Apple:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Dre#Violence_against_women](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Dre#Violence_against_women)

~~~
jonwachob91
Dr. Dre didn't become the CEO of Apple... or Beats...

